
Ask HN: Getting back a zest for life? - sabatier
I had an orgasm today, the first in several weeks (I&#x27;m a female btw, in case it&#x27;s relevant).<p>In the moments after orgasm I felt inspired to do things I would never have wanted to do before. I had fantasies like the way I used to fantasize as a teenager, that I haven&#x27;t had since. My mind felt really alive for those brief moments.<p>It really brought home to me how I&#x27;m living only half a life. Whilst I&#x27;m not unhappy, I feel like my mind is dull, and I don&#x27;t get excitement from things the way I used to as a child.<p>I know this is a fairly normal feeling for an adult. I just wish there were a easy way of getting back that child-like mind that was excited about every little thing, and full of imagination and plans to have fun. I could fantasize wonderful scenarios in my head that made me feel like I was experiencing them for real. Nowadays I rarely fantasize about anything.<p>Any suggestions on how I could get back this child-like zest for life....? Any quick hacks?<p>I have tried mindfulness on and off for the past several years but I&#x27;ve always gotten bored of it and never gotten to a point where I felt it was helping me. Maybe I need suggestions on how to persist with that until I see results?
======
vfulco2
Try different hobbies you never imagined yourself doing. Even a few classes
can bring on that cerebral "tingle-y" feeling and you will see yourself in a
different light. You may not love them all but you make take to one and find
something worthy of a lifetime of additional study.

------
pbarnes_1
Travel?

That's the only thing that does anything for me.

~~~
a008t
Same. I wonder if there is any way to recreate that in normal life?

I find that when travelling, I find myself excited to get up in the morning
and I am quickly full of energy after waking up, motivated to do things. Not
so in everyday life, even if I don't have to go to work / do anything during
the day. Is it due to more sunlight? Better scenery?

It would be nice to increase the baseline to that state you experience when
travelling. I definitely remember feeling similar / more powerful excitement
and the feeling of being full of energy as a kid.

------
insvwallhitsyou
I get this sometimes when I'm lit. But unfortunately drinking isn't really a
general solution.

Ennui/etc. with age seems to be a common feature of human life, going back
centuries or more.

